# Bill Hays' Ice Ranger - review



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Last week I acquired a Bill Hays poly carbonate Ice Ranger. It is made of a bulletproof type of material that is as strong as it is beautiful. I've been shooting 3/8 inch steel ball bearings and small white marbles (also from Bill Hays) with it, and thought I'd share my thoughts about it.

Compared to my black G10 Ranger, this new clear Ice Ranger, is lighter, and a bit thicker all around. The handle has been beefed up a bit and the forks are also a bit beefier. The inside the forks measurement is 1 13/16 inch. The slightly thicker handle makes for a very comfortable grip. The slingshot dimensions are approx 5 3/4 inches x 3 1/2 inches. This slingshot is pocketable, yet very powerful. This Ice Ranger came with a real nice, woven paracord, wrist lanyard that really helps with accuracy. I do not like wrist braces on my slingshots, but I am definitely now sold on wrist lanyards. Holding and shooting the Ice Ranger is a pleasure. It is very accurate, and I am now a big fan of the side attached flat bands which shoot through the forks instead of flipping over the forks. The Ice Ranger came with universal forks which allow for multiple different attachment methods. My ice Ranger has been semi-polished and is another work of art from the hands of Mr. Hays. The bands are Theraband Gold straight cut, approx. 9 inches x 1 inch. The left band came marked with a center line, for those who like to shoot sideways and aim. I shoot instinctively semi sideways. The pouch is 1 inch x 2 5/8 inches and expertly crafted and attached to the bands. I would prefer a pouch that is a bit longer, about 3 inches long, but that's just my personal preference. I highly recommend an Ice Ranger or a G10 Ranger by Bill Hays, to any and all who want a super strong, beautiful, fun to shoot, accurate, slingshot. In a word, I'd call this slingshot, AWESOME. Well done, Mr. Hays. My hat's off to you again, sir. Read more here: http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That one looks cool and comfortable. I like it.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I acquired dhansen's Ice Ranger, sprayed it twice, below the band attachment areas, with Plast Dip for better "gripability", and so far I am happy with it. The paracord lanyard was too short for my hand, so the slingshot is currently lanyard-less, and, other than the Plasti Dip, would be as naked as a defeathered Jaybird.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

New solution to my gripability problem (yes, it's mine - my hands are always too dry, especially for poly slingshots) has been posted on 11/7/2014 to the Modifications forum, under the topic "Slippery". You'll find my new "Gripability" upgrade/update solution is better than the original (above).


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Thwack!

Linking to your "Gripability Update" to the *SLIPPERY* thread. It seemed important to note your experience with "PlastiDip is that it'll rub off after awhile&#8230;"

Also, that is a very attractive *Ice Ranger* in the photos. It certainly seems to be holding up very well.

Edit: I forgot to mention there is also an attractive textured non-slip material designed for fishing rod handles: *Heat Shrink Tubes*. It can be easily applied to slingshots, both forks and grip. Several colours and sizes.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Poiema said:


> Hi Thwack!
> 
> Linking to your "Gripability Update" to the *SLIPPERY* thread. It seemed important to note your experience with "PlastiDip is that it'll rub off after awhile&#8230;"
> 
> ...


Many thanks for bringing this to my attention : )


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice write-up! I am sure that after you shoot with the narrower pouch, you'll learn to love it! Mr Hays knows what he's doing!

DB

Edit: Sorry Thwak, I didn't see where 'you' were now the current owner. Shame about your problem as I liked the *Ice clear.*

Personal taste.


----------



## cawsand (May 4, 2012)

I was interested in several of the Bill Hays range of slingshots but was told they were only for shooters who hold the sling shot in their left hand - I hold with the right. Can this one be shot with either hand or is it LH only?


----------

